# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Давайте будем больше целоваться?

## ПаранойА

Любите ли вы целоваться? Скорее всего, большинство из вас ответит: «Да». Не секрет, что это не только приятно, но и полезно. Помимо выброса гормонов счастья и тренировки мышц лица, партнеры во время поцелуя получают по 7 мг жиров, 0,7 мг белков и 0,45 мг различных солей.

При поцелуе в губы от партнеров друг к другу переходит более 200 видов многочисленных бактерий, 95% из которых совершенно безвредны. Доказано, что риск заражения гриппом при приветственном поцелуе гораздо ниже, чем при банальном рукопожатии.

Статистика утверждает: каждый житель Европы ежедневно целуется около 7 раз, молодые люди – примерно 12 раз, а зрелые и пожилые пары (те, кому за 50 лет) – около 2 раз в сутки. В азиатских странах целуются не так часто, как в Европе. Хотя в последнее время западный обычай проник в Китай и Японию. Но в большинстве стран Азии приветственные поцелуи до сих пор заменяются поклонами.

Учеными до сих пор не установлено, как появилась традиция целоваться. Но существует замечательная легенда, гласящая, что около 5 тысячелетий назад древние стали посылать воздушные поцелуи богам, выражая высшую степень поклонения. Позднее, в Древнем Риме, появилась традиция целовать не только близких, но и простых прохожих на улице. В средние же века в приветственный поцелуй вкладывали особый смысл: чем ниже человек по статусу, тем дальше от лица встречного он должен оставить поцелуй-приветствие; равных целовали в губы, или в руку; высшему сословию целовали колени, а вот духовным служителям целовали стопы и землю вокруг ног.


Люди – великие фантазеры. Вот и праздник решили поцелую посвятить. Так, в Великобритании 6 июля официально носит название «День поцелуев». Двадцать лет назад этот праздник утвердила Организация Объединенных Наций, и вслед за англичанами его стал праздновать весь мир. В этот день принято организовывать различные шуточные конкурсы, соревнования, и, конечно же, целоваться. Кроме того, праздник поцелуя – прекрасный повод помириться с теми, с кем в ссоре.


В Санкт-Петербурге также не оставили день поцелуев без внимания – 8 июля 2007 года на Дворцовой площади прошла акция под названием «Целующийся город». Сотни влюбленных пар (молодых и не очень) целовались под открытым небом. Старт этому «марафону любви» дал взлетающий воздушный шар. Самый долгий поцелуй длился несколько минут.

А вот и некоторые интересные факты о поцелуях:


Первый поцелуй на экране телезрители увидели в 1896 году – Мэй Ирвин и Джон С. Райе целовались в ролике «Поцелуй».

Больше всего поцелуев зрители кино смогли наблюдать в 1926 году в фильме «Дон Жуан» – аж 191!

Самый долгий поцелуй в истории кино длился 3 минуты 5 секунд в фильме 1940 года «Ты в армии» в исполнении Р.Туми и Дж. Ваймен.


В сентябре 1990 года американец А. Е. Вольфрам из Миннесоты за 8 часов перецеловал более 8 тысяч человек. Таким образом, он одаривал поцелуем в щеку или губы участников марафона каждые 3,6 секунды.

----------


## Irina

> Любите ли вы целоваться?


Конечно! Это же один из лучших способов выразить свои чувства.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

не знала про официальный праздник
спасибо за информацию


з.ы. конечно люблю

----------


## BiZ111

Истественно =) причём отменно

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я очень люблю целоваться, раньше не любил, но сейчас, очень люблю!

----------


## Malaya

решила почитать газету..хD..пока делать было нечего..
так вот..в Комсомольской правде было написано,что запрещено целоваться в парках,на стадионах..и т.д.
я в шоке..
видите ли это кого-то смущает,а кому-то это ненравится..
и наша доблестная милиция будет подходить и делать замечания..)
о как!_)

----------


## Irina

> милиция будет подходить и делать замечания


Но только тем, кто особо увлёкся - целуются, а руки под маечками, юбками и т.д.

----------


## Malaya

> Но только тем, кто особо увлёкся - целуются, а руки под маечками, юбками и т.д.


ну так да)

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Да, как раз сегодня Ваня об этом мне сообщил.
Ира(тоесть я) долго возмущалась.
Конечно, когда прям стоят где-нибудь на остановке средь народа и уж простите слишком увлекаются ( хотя можно их понять ), то как-то хочется подальше отойти (чтоб не мешать), противненько становится.


з.ы. Сегодня нарушили этот закон( или ещё не закон) 

Кстати это уже закон или как?

----------


## Malaya

> Кстати это уже закон или как?


нет.пока не закон.
а просто замечания*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> нет.пока не закон.
> а просто замечания*


это радует)))

----------


## Malaya

поживем - увидим..

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> поживем - увидим..


если они сделают такой закон, то у меня штрафов будет очень много

----------


## Briana Hellins

Костя, а ты собираешься во время поцелуев в парке и тд руки под майки и юбки сунуть???? 

Целоваться люблю) очень)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Костя, а ты собираешься во время поцелуев в парке и тд руки под майки и юбки сунуть???? 
> 
> Целоваться люблю) очень)


ну хз хз ты меня знаешь)

----------


## Briana Hellins

эээм, Костя, ну пока я такого за тобой не замечала вроде 
надеюсь и не замечу

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> эээм, Костя, ну пока я такого за тобой не замечала вроде 
> надеюсь и не замечу


ну вот, не замечала и не заметишь)

----------


## Briana Hellins

> ну вот, не замечала и не заметишь)


ну вот и отлично)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

хех) оки-оки)

----------

